# Schrift in Freehand mit Grafik zusammenfügen



## Annalena (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo miteinander,
arbeite das erste Mal mit Freehand 11 und brauchte Eure Unterstützung.
Es geht um einen Schriftzug, in welchem im Wort Montage das "o" durch
eine Weltkugel ersetzt wird.
Die Kugel habe ich nur als png.
Wichtig dabei ist, dass der komplette Schriftzug mit Weltkugel als Logo in
Briefen, Visitenkarten, auf verschiedenen bunten Flyern und später auf dem
Firmentransporter aufgebracht werden soll.
Ich bekomme die beiden Elemente nicht als eines zusammengefügt.
Wichtig ist auch, dass die Hintergrundtransparenz erhalten bleibt und es
auch beim Druck in unterschiedlichen Größen nicht pixelig wird.

Als eps abgespeichert war die Schrift brauchbar, aber die png-Grafik völlig
pixelig. Bei dem Versuch es in png zu bearbeiten war es genau umgekehrt.
Da wurde die Schrift pixelig und die Grafik war top.

Bin ziemlich verzweifelt, da ich jetzt schon fast eine Woche experimentiere.

Bitte, wer hilft mir?

Annalena


----------



## akrite (20. Oktober 2009)

... wenn die Weltkugel eine native(also z.B. mit Fireworks erstellte Datei ist) png ist gibt es noch eine Chance. Ansonsten bleibt es pixelig. Geht es Dir nur um irgendeine Weltkugel oder hast Du eine "spezielle" ? Vielleicht kannst Du eine andere nehmen, die bereits als Vektor vorliegt, häng die Datei einfach mal dran dann wissen wir um was es hier genau geht.


----------



## Annalena (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Andreas,
herzlichen Dank für Deine rasche Antwort.  Es ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich, die
von mir eingesetzte Erdkugel zu nehmen. Allerdings ist  viel Metallic und dunkles Rot im
Einsatz (zumindest bei den Briefbogen und der Homepage) und da hätte das sehr
gut gepasst.

Werde die Seite einmal beifügen. 

Allerherzlichsten Dank für Deine Mühe

PS. habe es im pdf abgespeichert. Ansonsten habe ich es bei Freehand11

LG
Annalena

##EDIT##

Beim pdf ist die Weltkugel wieder sehr pixelig. Ich sende Sie hier nochmal extra.

Danke
Annalena


----------



## akrite (20. Oktober 2009)

...also die png ist tatsächlich ein Bitmap-Type, d.h. unbrauchbar! Ich werde mich mal aufmachen und nach einer Vektor-Erdkugel suchen !


----------

